

Rich text signatures and per from signatures are now available in Gmail - achew22
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/rich-text-signatures.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OfficialGmailBlog+%28Gmail+Blog%29

======
fondue
Bring back random signatures!!!!

